# drywall screwdriver with nutsetter locking option



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got two older Dewalt guns--the adjustment is tight and never comes loose--yours is a different design--


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, i think there should be a button on the side to lock it in place...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

buy a makita, milwaukee or hilti. dewlat screwguns are cheap but hardly reliable. i know a ton of board hangers that buy the dewalt guns but replace em yearly.. the guys that have the other three brands never have issues except for replacing the tips


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah i had to replace my clutch but that's because i've used it a whole lot more as a regular screw/nut driver than for drywall. but it was cheap, like $6


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I got rid of all my drywall guns and just use my impact drill driver. 
Total control and can be used for hundreds of other jobs.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i get that joe, however, it's nice to be on auto-pilot as to when to stop screwing in... with your option, you must constantly be super focused when to stop


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never had a probulm with it but if you add this it may help. And you still would have a tool that will blow away any cordless drill.
http://shopping.yahoo.com/700090020...16620cs-12/;_ylt=Ai0rw3c1L6y77XvtvUKrz.tmWr8F


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

now we're talkin'


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

those tips work great, i use them all the time in my impact when running a chord for my screw gun is too much hastle. my only advice is to epoxy the tip into the bit holder as the tip wants to slip out easily unless the bit holder has a really strong magnet in it


----------

